# getting to grips with SU



## NeilO (17 Apr 2008)

OK, i`ve played around for some time just doodling, learning the basics...drawing boxes, push/pull too;s and such but now I think I`m getting there, I figure another 20 years and I could be as good as Dave R

anyway heres my latest:






Comments good or bad appreciated..

PS drawn to AXY 10 SB2 table saw dimensions, so if anyone is drawing there layout in SU and wants a TS table and exts , you would be very welcome ( not wishing to blow my own trumpet ) but I know its a bit frustrating when first using the software..


----------



## SketchUp Guru (17 Apr 2008)

Not too bad Neil. I don't think it'll take that long for you to get to my level. Maybe a couple of weeks tops. 

Out of curiosity are those parts of the table components or groups?


----------



## RobertMP (17 Apr 2008)

Good start 

One tip that made sketchup really work for me...

Only draw components. Once you have a object taking shape select it all and 'make component' by right clicking and choosing. Then double click the component to edit it further.

You can copy, mirror, scale the component to use elsewhere, you can hide components to get them out of the way, you can hide all components to easily delete any stray lines that don't belong anywhere...it goes on


----------



## NeilO (17 Apr 2008)

Dave R/RoberMP,
I`m trying to get into the habit of making components once I feel the model is finished, but I still forget sometimes..

Dave R see above, but they are components ( if I understand components from groups, ie 4x2 12` length would be a component, whereas 6 4x2 12` lengths used together in the same plane would constitute a group?

drawn to the exacting standards of chiwanese engineering, even down to the mismatched grind of the ext tables :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (17 Apr 2008)

Neil, I 'm glad you are trying to remember to use components but waiting until the model is finished to start making them isn't the right way to go about it.

Turning a collection of entities (lines, faces, materials, etc.) into a component or group is a bit like wrapping them in cellophane. It keeps other entities from sticking to them. If you wait until your model is finished, it'll be hard to separate the entities to make those components or groups.

The difference between components and groups is that components can be given attributes while groups cannot. In addition all instances of a component are related so that when one component gets edited, they are get edited. When you edit a group, copies of that group would not get edited. Keep in mind that you can break the relationship between components by selecting one or more and then choosing Make Unique from the Context menu.

In the case of your 4x2x12s, yes, you would make a component of one of them. Then copy (Ctrl+Move) to make the rest of the wall studs. If you decide that you want them to be 10' instead of 12', you open one instance for editing and modify that stud. The rest follow suit instantly.

You could make a group of the studs in that wall if you want. This would make it easier to select that entire wall's worth of studs to copy it for the opposite wall. But now suppose you want to add three more studs to those walls. You'd need to open each group and make the change. If you made that collection of studs a component before copying, you'd only need to edit one wall to have the same change reflected in both. Again, if you wanted one different than the other, you would use Make Unique. You would use Make Unique also when it comes time to cut the openings for doors and windows. 

As RobertMP said, only make components. Don't bother with groups. Make them of each piece before you move on to another piece. You can edit as needed later. 

In the eralier discussion about cut lists, I made reference to what I've found as the most complete cutlist plugin for SketchUp. It only works on selected components. If you don't make components as you go, it won't do anything for you.

Robert, you've learned well, Jedi knight.


----------



## RobertMP (17 Apr 2008)

I'm sure there are a lot of us humble users that like me are indebted to the tuition of the true master - Dave-Obi-Wan-R


----------



## Slim (17 Apr 2008)

RobertMP":8raa4z62 said:


> I'm sure there are a lot of us humble users that like me are indebted to the tuition of the true master - Dave-Obi-Wan-R



Absolutely Robert. Three cheers for Dave.... Hip Hip!


----------



## NeilO (17 Apr 2008)

Most definitely agree with the sentiments about tuition via Dave Obi-Wan R  ,

Dave, dont know if I fully understood your terminology of components and groups (second read may be necessary) but my pic above is two components, the main table and the extn table copied to produce the 2nd extn.. (I actually modelled the ext table the previous night ) so any edit on the ext is repeated in the other ext table with no user input so to speak....does that makes sense?

i did mention I d/l`d the manual and am trying to read that when I get stuck, but mostly I`m just doodling to see what tool/function does what (frustrating at times, but great fun when I get it right, even after hours of trial and error :lol: )

have you got a website with your video/podcasts on? would love a link if you have..


----------



## SketchUp Guru (17 Apr 2008)

http://blogs.taunton.com/n/blogs/blog.a ... esignforum

Try that link.

So you made a component of the top and one of the wing. Then copied the wing, right. That's good. Do the wings have holes along both sides? If not, mirror the right wing to get the orientation correct.


----------



## NeilO (17 Apr 2008)

yes Dave, holes both sides, but I think I did it the hard way..
using the tape measure and put index marks along the sides followed by the circle tool to the correct dia., doing both sides seperately  
the story of me doing tool models is to get an acccurate floor plan of machines , so I know how big to make my new workshop someday :lol: 

RobertMP, if your using SU6, try hitting "g" after selecting model, takes you directly to "make component" box....well it does on mine


----------



## wizer (17 Apr 2008)

Whilst we're on the subject of manuals. Can someone point me to the sheet with all the keyboard shortcuts on it? I have it somewhere but can not find it.


----------



## John McM (17 Apr 2008)

Wizer, open SU, Help menu, Quick reference card.


----------



## wizer (17 Apr 2008)

Thanks


----------



## John McM (17 Apr 2008)

DaveR, just realised your blog is about a year old. Happy anniversary!!!! 
It really is the best place on the net for woodworkers wishing to learn SU. 
Is there any way to make the "archive" link a bit more prominent. I suspect many new viewers don't spot it and miss out on the great previous entries. 
Thanks again


----------



## SketchUp Guru (17 Apr 2008)

John,

Thank you. And thank you to all the rest who have caused me to blush today. 

I'll have to look into the archive button thing. I don't know if I have the administrative rights to do that but if I don't, I'll contact the one who does.


----------

